

40% of babies use a mobile device before they can even speak full sentences - prateekj
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2478328/40-babies-use-mobile-phone-tablet-speak-sentences.html?ico=sciencetech%5Emostread

======
tymathews
It's a lot of fun watching a child learn how to interface with a touchscreen
for the first time. Even better to see them interact with something like a
flatscreen tv or a toy feature phone after they understand how a touchscreen
works.

When my son was 3 he was very frustrated with my tv since he couldn't swipe
through channels.

